# Is PIDing the Gaggia Classic really neccessary?



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm a new owner of a Gaggia Classic.

The only other equipment I own is an Aeropress and a Hario Mini Mill.

The Gaggia Classic has been fully cleaned and descaled by another user here, he's selling it to me with the OPV mod and a Silvia wand, and unpressurised baskets. And a tamper.

So now, I've got temp tags and am considering which milk frothing jug to buy, as I love my espressos and lattes.

Quick question, is the PID mod neccessary for good coffee?

I'll be buying an automatic plug that switches my Gaggia Classic on 30 minutes before I wake up to heat up the machine.

Typically the normal usage will be:

I have a double shot espresso early in the morning.

Wife has a single espresso about an hour later.

I have another double shot espresso or latte in the afternoon/evening.

Wife has another single espresso or latte anytime else in the day.

So as you can see not heavy usage.

Would you recommend the PID mod?

I consider myself a relatively hands-on person, I fix the stuff around the house when it spoils and am rather DIY, but I'm not particular good with electrical/electronics stuff, more of a wood/glue/nails/hammer/drill kind of person. I understand the PID mod basically ensures you have the correct temperature all the time, but if in normal usage, you usually ONLY see a maximum of TWO doubleshot espressos made in 5 minutes, then is a PID mod neccessary?

Cheers

PS: Also quick question, anyone got any good recommendations for a milk frothing jug for the Gaggia Classic? I


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't commit to a PID until you have got used to the machine. I've had mine the best part of 7 years and I'm only starting to produce consistent shots now (although it could be I'm a slow learner). I'd be more inclined to get another grinder before going down the PID route.

Have a look at the Motta jugs.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got a Gaggia Classic and use motta jug and it's fine. It's just my skill at making the micro foam needed and latte art that's questionable.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/milk-frothing-pitchers


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

chewy said:


> I wouldn't commit to a PID until you have got used to the machine. I've had mine the best part of 7 years and I'm only starting to produce consistent shots now (although it could be I'm a slow learner).


This is the exact reason why a PID is an absolute necessity. It changes consistency completely and I probably went from 80% sink shots to almost 0 now with the PID.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

charris said:


> This is the exact reason why a PID is an absolute necessity. It changes consistency completely and I probably went from 80% sink shots to almost 0 now with the PID.


Damn.. Now to get a PID... I probably should have waited to buy a Gaggia Classic with a PID mod already installed. I got one with the OPV mod installed, plus a Silvia wand, but that's it.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

So it seems that in absence of a PID kit, the best thing for an amateur like myself is to temperature surf.

I tried to find out about temperature surfing but honestly, after trawling through dozens of Google results, I find no clear method.

Essentially I understand that temperature surfing is waiting until the opportune time during the "ups and downs" temperature of the Gaggia Classic, then pulling a shot at the correct moment.

My question is, what exactly do I do?

Seems like a common method is to start the pump until the light goes off, which means the temperature has dropped and the boiler elements have kicked in and are trying to heat up the water.

Then lock in the portfilter with the grounds, and wait til the light comes on - Once the light is on, pull the shot. Does that sound ROUGHLY accurate?


----------

